# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  Crer formulaire Infopath dans SharePoint ou par mail

## Pelote2012

Bonjour,

J'ai un formulaire principal, qui lors de la validation, doit pouvoir crer et pr-remplir d'autres formulaires infopath.
Pour des raison de scurit, je souhaiterai envoyer ses formulaires directement par mails ou dans une bibliothque SharePoint, pour permettre  l'utilisateur de les retrouver et de finir de les remplir quand il aura le temps.
J'ai chercher du ct des webservice.

Mais je n'ai pas trouv comment enregistrer dans SharePoint, ma classe correspondant  mon nouveau formulaire pr-remplie.
Et je ne voit pas comment pr-remplir un nouveau formulaire  partir de mon premier et de l'envoyer par mail ...

Si quelqu'un  une ide, ou  dj eu le problme ...

Merci d'avance

----------


## jff42

Bonjour
*L'enregistrement* est  remplacer par une *connexion d'envoi*.

Au pralable on remplit un champ NomFichier avec une information qui sert d'identifiant unique, et on rcupre ce champ dans la connexion, qui peut tre
- un mel
- une bib Sharepoint ;
attention  cocher "Remplacer le fichier s'il existe".

C'est tout, pas besoin de classe, que de la rcr !

----------


## Pelote2012

Si j'ai bien compris tu passes le paramtre dans le titre du fichier?

Je ne vois pas comment  partir de mon formulaire 1, je peux crer et pr-remplir un formulaire 2 (diffrent du 1).

A moins que le formulaire 2 ne se remplisse  la 1ere ouverture, en rcuprant mon champs dans son nom. Mais je fais comment alors pour rcuprer les infos du formulaire 1.

A moins que je n'ai rien compris, lol

Je suis un peu perdu.
Peux-tu m'expliquer un peu plus prcisment s'il te plat.  ::ccool::

----------


## jff42

Excuses, j'avais mal compris le besoin !
Des formulaires multiples, je ne sais pas faire...

Dans Infopath on oublie le raisonnement en tables. Les donnes sont dans le mme formulaire, qu'on peut envoyer dans des connexions multiples (fichier XML, SGBD, web service, Sharepoint, Outlook,...). Au besoin on utilise les vues diffrentes pour faire croire  l'utilisateur qu'il fait autre chose qu' l'tape prcdente.

Si le besoin est autre, je pense qu'il vaut mieux changer d'outil.

----------


## Pelote2012

Effectivement le besoin est autre.
Peut-tre que SharePoint Tout seul serait mieux, mais je ne sais pas comment faire.

En fait mon formualire principal avec son workflow est bien ficel maintenant. Mais le valideur final, doit pouvoir faire  la suite de ce formulaire des demande d'engagement ou des avoir ou des demandes de formation, qui sont 3 AUTRES formulaires diffrents et existants indpendemment du premier formulaire.

Si quelqu'un peut me donner la marche  suivre dans ce cas... ::roll::

----------


## jff42

Si on ne veut pas forcment tout automatiser, une piste :
dans Sharepoint, faire un type de contenu par modle...

1. creuser l'analyse : 
- donnes : qu'y a-t-il de commun aux diffrents modles ?
- users : qui fait quoi quand ?
- exploitation : en consultation/recherche/... faut-il grouper les frm dans un mme affichage ?

etc...

2. S'il faut interconnecter plusieurs frm, utilisez Access, connect  Sharepoint, voire au besoin embarqu dans SHP.

----------


## Pelote2012

J'ai finalement trouv : 
Dans le 1er formulaire, j'ai mis un bouton li au code suivant


```

```

Dans le 2eme formulaire:


```

```

En fait, comme pour le moment je n'ai qu'un paramtre  passer, je reste le plus simple possible sur le traitement de l'URI dans le 2nd formulaire  ::ccool:: 
Et merci @ toi jff42

----------

